# Trail cam pics



## johnsfishing2

Just a couple photos from this year. No bucks yet buck couple other critters!






























Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk




----------



## BadgerYaker

I have a baby due in 5 weeks. I doubt I'll get any hunting in this year..... trail cams aren't even out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BadgerYaker said:


> I have a baby due in 5 weeks. I doubt I'll get any hunting in this year..... trail cams aren't even out.


Your 1st? Babies are time eaters for sure! But I wouldn't rule it out at all if it's a passion of yours. Your going to need to get away every once in a while. Plus at least in my experience the older they get the harder it is to find time. 
Congrats! An hope u are able to find a way to get out there!


----------



## BadgerYaker

Saugeyefisher said:


> Your 1st? Babies are time eaters for sure! But I wouldn't rule it out at all if it's a passion of yours. Your going to need to get away every once in a while. Plus at least in my experience the older they get the harder it is to find time.
> Congrats! An hope u are able to find a way to get out there!



Yes this is my first, we have tried for years and finally got it right. 

If I have to pick a passion it will be fishing hands down, but I do love to get out and hunt all fall and winter. I know it will be hard to find the time, and I have tried to have a dialogue with my wife about being able to enjoy the hobbies. I do not want to miss out on anything, so I will have to just take what I can and focus on being a good father and enjoy the times I do get to go out and play.


----------



## MagicMarker

My 1st good one on cam this year


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 317741
> My 1st good one on cam this year


Nice!!


----------



## johnsfishing2

That's a nice buck. Still trying to find my public land honey hole.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## baitguy

BadgerYaker said:


> Yes this is my first, we have tried for years and finally got it right.
> 
> If I have to pick a passion it will be fishing hands down, but I do love to get out and hunt all fall and winter. I know it will be hard to find the time, and I have tried to have a dialogue with my wife about being able to enjoy the hobbies. I do not want to miss out on anything, so I will have to just take what I can and focus on being a good father and enjoy the times I do get to go out and play.


we only had one, and for the next 15 years or so about the only times I got to go fishing were outings with him ... laugh then he discovered girls and high school and other things more fun ... put most hobbies on the back burner being a dad, doing Indian Guides and play dates, helping with school projects, coaching his teams and going to games and band concerts and seemingly endless fund raisers and suddenly he's graduated and off to college ... those 15 years went by like a rocket, I didn't think I'd like being a parent but wouldn't trade them for anything ... you shouldn't either, they require a lot of attention to do it right, you don't get a lot of chances ... good luck


----------



## jl106112

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 317909



Tusc?


----------



## Burkcarp1

jl106112 said:


> Tusc?


Guernsey


----------



## jl106112

Burkcarp1 said:


> Guernsey


I have a similar deer on cam but I am pretty sure they are slightly different. The fork on the right antler had me thinking it was the same.


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple more


----------



## johnsfishing2

Wish I could get on some bucks. Have four cameras out and only one buck one time.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsfishing2

Found a couple today
















Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaholic2

johnsfishing2 said:


> Just a couple photos from this year. No bucks yet buck couple other critters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


Not sure how to post pictures yet....but got some decent shots of a group of three bucks...and several coyotes..anyone else ever get photos of yotes licking a salt block....pretty cool stuff..


----------



## johnsfishing2

aquaholic2 said:


> Not sure how to post pictures yet....but got some decent shots of a group of three bucks...and several coyotes..anyone else ever get photos of yotes licking a salt block....pretty cool stuff..


Would like to see those pictures sounds cool. Never been able to put out a salt block always hunted public land.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

These two 10 pointers are showing up on our farm. The one with the big brow tines has been around for at least the last 3 years that I can clearly ID him. He has got to 50 yards several times, but never any closer. I have bucks on my salt block every single night all summer long.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice 8 pt


----------



## Shaun69007

I cleaned my lens sinc





















e then..


----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## johnsfishing2

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 320213


That's a beast!

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Some pics from yesterday 7 Sep 2019.


----------



## johnsfishing2

Latest pics of buck at least.
















Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlfromOH

I'd like to delete this since I could not post the image properly, but I don't know how to delete posts.

Sorry all.


----------



## CarlfromOH

Here we go:


----------



## johnsfishing2

CarlfromOH said:


> Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 321871


Nice bobcat lol

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlfromOH

johnsfishing2 said:


> Nice bobcat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


And we don't own a cat!


----------



## johnsfishing2

CarlfromOH said:


> And we don't own a cat!


Well that cat looks like it's at home

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

long tailed bob-cat


----------



## bobk

Mature 6 been showing up.


----------



## 9Left

I will say one thing for sure… The pics of huge bucks you see posted with date and times cropped out… I don't believe it for a second ...I could post pics from the Internet of some pretty massive bucks and claim them to be mine also… LOL


----------



## ya13ya03




----------



## starcraft36




----------



## starcraft36

Her back left leg is attached to her rib cage, she can't put it down. At first I thought she was always lifting it, but it m




























ust be a birth defect??


----------



## DLarrick

Man, those are some studs StarCraft. auta get you excited about next week. 

Maybe that doe was hit by a car and messed her hip up?


----------



## ya13ya03

starcraft36 said:


> Her back left leg is attached to her rib cage, she can't put it down. At first I thought she was always lifting it, but it m
> View attachment 322905
> View attachment 322907
> View attachment 322909
> View attachment 322911
> ust be a birth defect??


I had a doe with 3 legs that had 3 fawns every year for at least 4 years. Then she disappeared. I could have shot her several times but always passed. Usually she had a doe and two button bucks.


----------



## johnsfishing2

Well just went to check trail cam and guess what gone!!! Guess someone needed it more then I did. Hope you enjoy that $90 browning trail camera!

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsfishing2

Ps get caught stealing my spypoint that sends pictures to my phone. Hope you can make it back to ur car before I can!

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple more bucks


----------



## Shocker

I have coyotes eating my apples every night... they pretty much put my deer pictures to a stop at that location


----------



## bobk

Shocker said:


> View attachment 323195
> I have coyotes eating my apples every night... they pretty much put my deer pictures to a stop at that location


I’d be sitting on that apple pile with rifle.


----------



## Shocker

In the last 3 years I’ve killed 36 coyotes in that block doesn’t matter how many I kill they keep filling back in


----------



## buckeyebowman

ya13ya03 said:


> I had a doe with 3 legs that had 3 fawns every year for at least 4 years. Then she disappeared. I could have shot her several times but always passed. Usually she had a doe and two button bucks.
> View attachment 322913


We had a doe around my buddy's place like that. We saw her every year for 6-7 years running, and she always had 2 or 3 fawns with her. She was a smart old girl. We named her Old Snort because if she winded you, she would kick up such a fuss that by the time she was done every doggone deer in the township knew something was up!


----------



## jackal_727

johnsfishing2 said:


> Well just went to check trail cam and guess what gone!!! Guess someone needed it more then I did. Hope you enjoy that $90 browning trail camera!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk





johnsfishing2 said:


> Ps get caught stealing my spypoint that sends pictures to my phone. Hope you can make it back to ur car before I can!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


People suck. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## bobk

Shocker said:


> In the last 3 years I’ve killed 36 coyotes in that block doesn’t matter how many I kill they keep filling back in


That’s a pile of dogs.


----------



## Shocker

I thought maybe I could slim them down but every night an hour after dark they are out making all kinds of racket


----------



## Shocker




----------



## CarlfromOH

Shocker said:


> View attachment 323375


Annnnd, there are even more.


----------



## CarlfromOH

I put a cam in my back yard to try to get some photos of the deer gobbling up my wife's hosta.


----------



## bobk

I’m guessing the squirrel was a snack.


----------



## rangerpig250

P







Little late to the party, made my first card pull for this season, found two that I’d be happy to hang on the wall. First one has a split G2 and a small sticker dropping off his left side, other is an 11 with a split brow.


----------



## jackal_727

Dayum! ^^^^


----------



## Fireline91

I was surprised to find him day walking


----------



## rangerpig250

Fireline91 said:


> I was surprised to find him day walking


Man that’s a stud!


----------



## Roosted

I think you need a bigger deer cart for those Bucks RP 250 !


----------



## johnsfishing2

Y'all ready to stick one?

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsfishing2

One on my hit list









Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Cloud

This big boy has been showing up quite a bit the past 2 weeks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Great beams and mass on that one Black Cloud - good luck!


----------



## Black Cloud

Well I hope so. Pulled my boat this past weekend. My personal best year of walleye fishing ever on Lake Erie. And hope to continue the streak with a nice buck to finish the year off. It’s something else just to be able to see a buck that big. Let alone have a chance at it. Either way I look at that I am blessed to have the opportunity to harvest any deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! A chocolate racked buck. Nice! With great inside spread and main beam length. I've always liked those racks that try to make a circle!


----------



## Black Cloud

Got 2 more pics so could see some more of how his rack looks


----------



## fastwater

Love that chocolate rack.


----------



## johnsfishing2

Anyone get a deer yet?

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

Black Cloud said:


> Got 2 more pics so could see some more of how his rack looks


Love those chocolate racks. By the time the rut comes around he is going to be a total beast body wise as well. You can tell he has some years on him. Total stud
Good luck and hope you get a chance to harvest him.
Thanks for posting to everyone. I am going to get my camera out next weekend. Need to get to my apple places and get them out in the woods


----------



## johnsfishing2

Got a doe for the freezer. Might have shot a little high but easy track. on to getting a buck.
















Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## starcraft36

Thoughts on cause of this one?


----------



## Shocker

Broad head skimmed right down its side


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## Bluewalleye

That is a stud Ranger. That has to put a smile on your face.


----------



## rangerpig250

Bluewalleye said:


> That is a stud Ranger. That has to put a smile on your face.


Yeah, it definitely gets you pumped to climb into the tree!!!


----------



## CarlfromOH

starcraft36 said:


> Thoughts on cause of this one?
> View attachment 325107


I think it is a camera artifact. I think what looks like a gash is an ear. One guess is that there was movement during the exposure. You see such things all the time when people post panorama shots taken with their phones.


----------



## rangerpig250

View attachment 325425
View attachment 325427










































One of my hit listers made a daytime appearance finally ! He also made an appearance with some future hit listers!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

That is a beauty rangerpig - good luck I hope you get him!


----------



## rangerpig250

Fish-N-Fool said:


> That is a beauty rangerpig - good luck I hope you get him!


Thanks, you and I both!!!!


----------



## TheKing

This one started coming around lately over the past week.


----------



## CarlfromOH

My back yard. She has been fattening up on my wife's coleus, in the background. At this point about all that is left is the stems.


----------



## CarlfromOH

And for some reason, deer seem to like to give you close-ups. Is this a natural curiosity?


----------



## Bluewalleye

Wow he is even more impressive in the daylight Ranger. In just a couple of weeks he will be full of testosterone and he will look even more impressive yet. Looking forward to updating us on how your hunts are going....


----------



## walleye 30

Ranger nice deer. What are you using for feed or minerals around that cam?


----------



## rangerpig250

walleye 30 said:


> Ranger nice deer. What are you using for feed or minerals around that cam?


Plain ol bagged corn!


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple more pictures


----------



## buckhunter7

Best I have on camera so far.


----------



## Misdirection

Been a slow year for me so far. Got this one recently.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter7

rangerpig250 said:


> Plain ol bagged corn!


Corn draws deer as well as anything i have seen. 
However from march to August I push the minerals as well


----------



## CarlfromOH

MagicMarker said:


> Couple more pictures
> View attachment 325571
> View attachment 325573


Ooooooo!


----------



## Had a Bite

Targets!


----------



## miked913

Found my camera on the ground. ..









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

Where did that take place?


----------



## rangerpig250

miked913 said:


> Found my camera on the ground. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

1more said:


> Where did that take place?


In the woods!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I’ve got some good deer showing back up in the last 2 days that disappeared after they shed their velvet. I want to shoot this guy.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> View attachment 325905
> View attachment 325907
> View attachment 325909
> I’ve got some good deer showing back up in the last 2 days that disappeared after they shed their velvet. I want to shoot this guy.


That’s a pig. Hope you get him.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Wow muddy. That is a true monster buck.


----------



## Kenlow1

He is a Toad! Good luck and hold out for him only?


----------



## Kenlow1

Mike-was the bear in Ohio or out of state? If Ohio-what county?


----------



## miked913

Kenlow1 said:


> Mike-was the bear in Ohio or out of state? If Ohio-what county?


That's Noble Co. We get pics once a year or so there. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog

Heres two diff decent bucks I have showing....been watching them for 3 years now....hopefully some of my others start to show back up as well....the second buck just showed back up last night finally hes been gone all summer. Who knows. I'll take either but would like the wide clyde if possible.


----------



## buckhunter7

Not the biggest rack but pretty nice heavy body


----------



## mmtchell




----------



## buckhunter7

nice buck. Moving in the daylight a bonus too


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## turkeyt

Dandy


----------



## Black Cloud

Got the big one on trail cam again. Haven’t gotten a chance at him.


----------



## Bluewalleye

That is a total stud black cloud. Hope you get a chance at him


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## jmyers8

This guy keeps showing up in shooting hours days I'm at work. Now were playin cat and mouse just gonna put in the time on him























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

jmyers8 said:


> This guy keeps showing up in shooting hours days I'm at work. Now were playin cat and mouse just gonna put in the time on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't know about your work but at mine, those are called "sick days"

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8

There might be one of those tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsfishing2

Just got this one on camera
















Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

That is a gorgeous buck JF2. Love seeing the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turkeyt

Kissing the camera....


----------



## buckhunter7

Here is a buck i have a few shots of


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple of new visitors


----------



## TomC

Miami co


----------



## MagicMarker

Another new one


----------



## MagicMarker

Another new one


----------



## turkeyt

They keep kissing the camera. Lol


----------



## river..rat




----------



## JRBASSER

Bad picture but one of the better bucks we have on camera this year.


----------



## johnsfishing2

Another one









Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007

Finally got a decent one at my place..


----------



## SelfTaught

Target buck on top on property we hunt lorain county. 

Here’s a buck I’ve been watching for a couple years on our home farm in SE Erie county 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Off a mock scrape site with a dripper. Time stamp shows this buck 10 minutes after the doe


----------



## Bluewalleye

Kool stuff DLarrick. Looks like I am going to be putting doe pee on my boot and hope that it leads a shooter right where I want him. It has worked great in the past.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bluewalleye said:


> Kool stuff DLarrick. Looks like I am going to be putting doe pee on my boot and hope that it leads a shooter right where I want him. It has worked great in the past.


I know a lot of scent companies advise against this, but my BIL has done this for years, and has a wall full of trophies! He puts doe in estrous on one heel, and dominant buck on the other. He then walks to his stand. He's had any number of nice bucks cross that scent trail, and follow it right to him!


----------



## Bluewalleye

buckeyebowman said:


> I know a lot of scent companies advise against this, but my BIL has done this for years, and has a wall full of trophies! He puts doe in estrous on one heel, and dominant buck on the other. He then walks to his stand. He's had any number of nice bucks cross that scent trail, and follow it right to him!


It has worked for me in the past for sure. I just need to be a better shooter of the bow. And I would have a wall of trophies as well. 
I would advise to not do this if your hunting on the ground though. I made the mistake 1 time many years ago of putting doe pee on my boots and walk around and sat on the ground. Well I heard some noise behind me and a small spike followed my path right to my boot. He literally had his nose right on my boot. It was freaky for sure. Have no idea what I would have done if it was a racked buck. But I never did that again while hunting on the ground. I do it now that I hunt out of a tree stand.


----------



## buckeyebowman

The thing about ground hunting with scent is that the wind becomes so much more important. Also, if you are going to scent the soles of your boots, it's important to have an exact path to follow so that you walk past where you will be sitting, and then button hook back to it. That leads the deer past your stand.

My BIL does just that, even though he's hunting out of a tree stand. He doesn't want deer coming in head on right to the base of his ladder! He wants them out there about 20 yards where he can get a good broadside shot on them.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Yep that is exactly what I do. I walk to the area I have a nice opening to get a good open shot at him. And I also put some doe pee on the ground right there just to get there nose down and hoping they will stop right there and smell it for a few seconds. It has worked for me when the bucks are up and searching and trail crossing smelling for the right smell. It for sure works.
I will be doing it for sure tomorrow. The bucks were up today moving around good.


----------



## rangerpig250

Well my #1 has been a ghost, this is a new guy that just showed up a few days ago. He walked in at about 40yrds off my left side behind me, no shot. He sensed something wasn’t right and trotted off leaving me bummed! Oh well!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Found a new one to add to my hit list


----------



## ya13ya03

We have some chasing in Geauga county.


----------



## fastwater

Buddy just sent me this one.
It's from a camera that's right behind his house.


----------



## bwarrenuk

My dad got this one. A young photogenic buck


----------



## TheKing

DLarrick said:


> Off a mock scrape site with a dripper. Time stamp shows this buck 10 minutes after the doe


 I used drippers some years back. They were camo so eventually I could not find them after two years. Best thing I have ever seen to keep big bucks on a regular timing for at least two months.


----------



## buckeyebowman

fastwater said:


> Buddy just sent me this one.
> It's from a camera that's right behind his house.
> View attachment 329707


Jeezaloo! That dude is wearing a forest on his head! I don't think the rack would score very high, but I'd still want it because it's so unusual. I honestly don't know how a scorer would score it. 



bwarrenuk said:


> View attachment 329787
> My dad got this one. A young photogenic buck


My nose is itchy!


----------



## DLarrick

.

















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

DLarrick said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Looks like that guy picked on the wrong buck.


----------



## Muddy

I posted a picture of this 10 pointer on post 19 of this thread awhile back. He has been on film pretty routinely lately. I’ve seen him on the hoof multiple times over the years. He showed up last night with this arrow stuck in his back. I’ve watched this deer for 4-5 years. He is old now and shrunk some this year. I have one side of his rack from 3 years ago. I’m kind of bummed to see this.


----------



## Muddy

Sorry, I rotated the picture.


----------



## Shocker

Should live unless infection sets in


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Muddy said:


> View attachment 330595
> I posted a picture of this 10 pointer on post 19 of this thread awhile back. He has been on film pretty routinely lately. I’ve seen him on the hoof multiple times over the years. He showed up last night with this arrow stuck in his back. I’ve watched this deer for 4-5 years. He is old now and shrunk some this year. I have one side of his rack from 3 years ago. I’m kind of bummed to see this.


He’s actually probably lucky. A gut shot that far back is plenty lethal but most people screw it up and start tracking too soon and never find them. Too high to hit any major organs. He should be fine like stated earlier unless it gets infected. Surprising how tuff these guys are. Still sucks when it happens tho.


----------



## Muddy

Oh I know how tough they are. I’ve killed several bucks over the years with broad heads and arrows stuck in them(one buck had been shot twice), puncture wounds, 2 with missing legs, and vehicle impact. I doubt that this would kill him due to infection. He will get green and yellow puss in it, but eventually it will heal. I just know this deer so well that I hate to see him wounded. This deer has given me a lot of enjoyment over the years. But that’s how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Carpn

They can live thru alot . Hopefully he recovers . 

The big risk when the arrow stays in them. And the arrow is near the spine . It can create a festering wound which travels to the spine paralyzing the animal. Hopefully the he can get rid of the arrow , he will have a much better chance of survival .


----------



## Doboy

Oh My, Muddy,,,,,, not a good one for PETA. :<(

I too have dressed out 2 or 3 deer that had huge pussballs on their necks & spines,,,, & 2 of them had a 3 blade broadhead inside,,,, looked like they came off of wooden shaft arrows!

*Here's a picture that I need help with,,,, just what am I looking at?
All of the tine points are CHOPPED OFF!?*


----------



## Shocker

I don’t think anything is chopped off I believe the deer was moving at time of the picture and the tines are blurred slightly but the tine length you see is exactly what the deer is


----------



## fastwater

Shocker said:


> I don’t think anything is chopped off I believe the deer was moving at time of the picture and the tines are blurred slightly but the tine length you see is exactly what the deer is


Similar to some of the tines that look chopped off in Muddy's posts 142-143.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## bobk

I don’t usually get excited over a 6pt.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

bobk said:


> View attachment 330855
> I don’t usually get excited over a 6pt.


I hunted a huge 6pt for 3 seasons. Never caught up with the old guy. Woulda been my favorite trophy but just happy to of played cat-n-mouse with him for so long. Was old when I first discovered him and was just a 6 the whole time I hunted him.


----------



## DLarrick

My dad has a giant six mounted that a family friend hit with his car. Hopefully you get a chance at that one bobk. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

Doboy said:


> Oh My, Muddy,,,,,, not a good one for PETA. :<(
> 
> I too have dressed out 2 or 3 deer that had huge pussballs on their necks & spines,,,, & 2 of them had a 3 blade broadhead inside,,,, looked like they came off of wooden shaft arrows!
> 
> *Here's a picture that I need help with,,,, just what am I looking at?
> All of the tine points are CHOPPED OFF!?*
> 
> View attachment 330627





Shocker said:


> I don’t think anything is chopped off I believe the deer was moving at time of the picture and the tines are blurred slightly but the tine length you see is exactly what the deer is





fastwater said:


> Similar to some of the tines that look chopped off in Muddy's posts 142-143.


Shocker and FW, are you people asleep, dreaming, or what? There is nothing in either of those posts that looks anything like what Doboy posted! How do your eyes work? 

I'm thinking escapee from a deer farm, maybe? I can imagine deer farmers doing that to limit damage to other, younger bucks!


----------



## Shocker

buckeyebowman said:


> Shocker and FW, are you people asleep, dreaming, or what? There is nothing in either of those posts that looks anything like what Doboy posted! How do your eyes work?
> 
> I'm thinking escapee from a deer farm, maybe? I can imagine deer farmers doing that to limit damage to other, younger bucks!


I’ve looked at 10’s of thousands of deer pictures and had the buck stuck around for one more picture and would have been standing still it would look normal and youd see that is only an illusion due to the buck moving forward as the picture was taken


----------



## fastwater

buckeyebowman said:


> Shocker and FW, are you people asleep, dreaming, or what? There is nothing in either of those posts that looks anything like what Doboy posted! How do your eyes work?
> 
> I'm thinking escapee from a deer farm, maybe? I can imagine deer farmers doing that to limit damage to other, younger bucks!


You don't see any cut off horns on Muddy's buck in posts 142-143???  (Notice in the emoji how one of my eyes are bigger than the other. That's my good eye)










They aren't all cut off but on the left side( the side closest to the camera) especially in post 142, have what looks like some of the tips are perfectly cut off exactly like DoBoy pics.
Still in agreement with Shocker.
And by the way, my veterinarian said I have perfect 60/80 vision.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Another one that was moving his head at the time


----------



## Shocker

Boy someone must be going around and chopping off points all night on all these bucks


----------



## Fishon1546

pic blurred from the Deer Moving


----------



## Shocker

Looks like the point bandit came to my section also


----------



## MagicMarker

Here’s three from my place this past week. I’m tagged out but my son is still hunting


----------



## TheKing

Photo blur is certainly likely.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Please! The pics in posts 157 & 158 are far blurrier than what Doboy posted.


----------



## bobk

Deer farmers usually cut the rack off at the base not the tips of the tines.


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobk said:


> Deer farmers usually cut the rack off at the base not the tips of the tines.


Usually is not always. What the difference as long as the tips are blunt? The tips of the antlers in Doboys pics are perfectly flat! I still see sharp points even in the "blurry" pics!


----------



## bobk

ok, I'm usually always wrong.


----------



## Shocker

There would be no reason for a deer farmer only to cut the tips off, if you have ever seen a real deer fight they have enough force to puncture other deer with their tines sharp or dull... if a deer farmer is going to cut off any part of the rack for the safety of other deer they would cut they entire rack off... or leave the entire rack intact


----------



## Muddy

I’ve been to several deer farms(I’m not a fan deer farming), and they cut the entire rack off near the base.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> ok, I'm usually always wrong.



Bobk...it's clear that you have not yet heard of the latest 'cool' trendy thing amongst four legged bucks.
It's called the rackicure...similar to a pedi or manicure...but for bucks.
First it was the two legged bucks sagging...now it's the four legged bucks getting rackicures.
What will be next???...there's that 'one good eye' again.

Anyways, here's a pic taken recently by an amateur photographer up in the U.P.(that state up north) in which this three antlered buck could really stand a good rackicure:


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Bobk...it's clear that you have not yet heard of the latest 'cool' trendy thing amongst four legged bucks.
> It's called the rackicure...similar to a pedi or manicure...but for bucks.
> First it was the two legged bucks sagging...now it's the four legged bucks getting rackicures.
> What will be next???...there's that 'one good eye' again.
> 
> Anyways, here's a pic taken recently by an amateur photographer up in the U.P.(that state up north) in which this three antlered buck could really stand a good rackicure:
> View attachment 331103


Lol, I’m just not up on all the latest stuff done to deer I guess. 

Good one. Now go get your eyes fixed fellas. Seems the majority here can’t see well.


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## KCBfalcon58

Best one so far


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## jackal_727

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 331699


You win


----------



## Misdirection

Neighbor boy got this one on camera with in the last week. And we've both shot our buck already!










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## starcraft36

Wish the brow wasn’t broke


----------



## KCBfalcon58

Good to see this guy made it through gun season


----------



## TomC

So I pulled my sd cards yesterday. A buck I shot late season In the snow last year and tracked for 3 days, showed back up on my camera.


----------



## TomC

Got within 30yrds of this guy Sunday, had him at 40 on Monday. Too bad my buch tag is full


----------



## threeten

Glad this guy made it through.


----------

